# Can't find 1/2 inch brick pavers..



## kaci (Jul 6, 2008)

The big box hardware stores have stopped carrying them.  I'd like to have them installed on my front porch.  They need to be thin like tile so it doesn't raise the porch up.  Anyone know why they're not being carried anymore?  Or where I can find some?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 6, 2008)

A local masonary supply store. You could also try a tile store.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Jul 7, 2008)

the only time apron stores stop carrying anything's when people aren't buying 'em,,, if you're located in a lo-temp winter area, you'll soon find the thin-brick popping off from wtr infiltrating the mortar & freezing,,, caution - acrylic-latex milk helps but doesn't resolve the problem.


----------



## bbrusq (Dec 11, 2009)

I was looking for the same product, I have used them in the past and they have worked well for tile flooring.. I aked at the home Depot and they decided to stop carring them because too many broke during transport.. I am still looking for them.  Did you ever get an answer to that question.


----------



## der swede (Dec 13, 2009)

Kaci; I believe from your post, that what your looking for is a "brick veneer", and not "pavers". They can be found by googling "brick veneer". Otherwise search a Thomas' register. You'll find a few manufacturers in central New York who still make them as do some nich suppliers throughout the Northeast. They are not necessarily made for use as a flooring material, although if 'set' in a good base layer of  'thin set' mortar, you could probably get away with it. Careful preparation of the existing masonry/concrete surface is essential for good bonding. regards; Jerry Janson


----------

